# Damn those Beagle ears! I need help.



## DILLIGAF (Jul 19, 2000)

My Beagle has a brownish wax build up in his ears and cleaning them with Oticalm is only a quick fix. After a week of washing his ears the stuff goes away and he gets back to normal. However, if I go away on business for 4 or 5 days, and can't wash his ears, when I get home he is miserable again.

Any ideas on medication that will work on this?


----------



## Tom222 (Oct 21, 2000)

I have a beagle also. You're right it's those big ears, and no ventilation is a breeding ground for ear infections.
Use the meds every 3 days, even if your dog seems fine. When your dog has been problem free for a couple weeks, try extending the time between meds out to 5 or 6 days.
Does your dog get wet? You need to keep those inner ears as dry as possible.
Smell his ears periodically. If the problem is going to reoccur, you will smell it before you see it.
I'm not a vet! These are just some suggestions.
Good luck


----------



## msiebers (Jan 17, 2000)

I agree with Tom, you really have to stay on those ears to keep them clean. 
My Vet has been giving me a product called Ear Flushing and Drying Lotion. I have the very same trouble with my Lab's ears that you do with your beagle it sounds like. This stuff I use now seems to work much better than the Oticleanse stuff I used to use.

------------------
Mike


----------



## ag2053 (Feb 1, 2000)

I had the same problem. Have your dog checked by a vet. It may be that he has an ear infection. In my dog's case he wound up with double infection, yeast and I think bacterial. I had to do drops twice a day for 3 weeks. Since then he has been fine with periodic cleaning.

Good luck!


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

If it keeps re-occuring it's probably not ear wax, but ear mites. If the discharge in the ear is a reddish-brown, then it's most definitely ear mites. You can get a product called Eradimite from the Vet, and just follow the instructions on the bottle.

------------------
Take a Kid Hunting!


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

ya know I have 3 beagles and my female has had a constant ear propblem only in her right ear. I took her to the vet and he gave me some medicine but it dosnt help. The 2 boys dont have the same problem and this smelly brown build up just wont seem to go away. All of these dogs live in the house. I am up for sugestions!!!


----------



## rrbuckmaster (Nov 4, 2000)

My golden gets it, I believe the vet called it "hot ear" Its gets very smelly AND can hurt the dog.They have stuff at pet supply place's to clean and DRY his ears. You should take him to the vet 1ST just to make sure its not something more serious. I believe they said you should clean them 1-2 times a month. If you get on a reg. thing of doing it it should not happen as much.

------------------
HAPPY AND SAFE HUNTING TO ALL.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2001)

if you folks go to this web site 
http://www.coyotegods.com/ubb/forum.shtml 

they have a moderator there that is a vet and he will answer all your dog questions. His forum name is TomT


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 19, 2000)

Thanks for all of the input, everyone! Sounds like this problem is universal in the dog world. My vet gave me the Oticalm and some drops. These worked, but it has come back in just 3 weeks.

I'll just have to stay on top of it and check with the vet to ensure that it's not ear mites.

Good hunting.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2001)

DILLIGAF:
How many pets do you have some times you might need to treat all your pets such as dogs and cats living in the same area. Either wash or destroy all bedding .


[This message has been edited by sportsmaster (edited 01-20-2001).]


----------



## LabGuy (Jan 1, 2001)

I had the same problem and took my dog to the vet. After several medications, a culture sample to MSU, and SEVERAL hundred dollars spent, I tried a product called Bloodworth's Ear Canker Remedy out of the Bill Boatman catalog.

The bottle calls for a 7 day treatment.

I used it for a week, and noticed a great improvement, but still some buildup. I waited a week and used the product for another 7 days and have had no problems since.

WARNING! This product is a red color and I recommend you use it outside! A few shakes of the dog's head after application will stain your walls and furniture.

I keep a bottle on hand and use a few drops after swimming, etc.

Hope this helps!




------------------
Cliff Cushard
Cushard's Kennel


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

Ear infections are a big problem with all drop eared breeds. Aviod using any product with alcohol or ether; this cause irritation and will cause the dog to scratch at the ear, compounding the problem. Unfortunately, this is a problem that will require attention throughout the life of the dog. When you squirt the ear wash or medication in, tilt the dogs head to the side so that it runs down the ear canal and then massage the base of the ear. Then let the dog shake it's head a few times. This will help loosen the debris and move it to the outer ear. Then take a tissue or cotton ball and put it on the end of your finger and swab out the outer ear with the tip of your finger, removing the debris.
You can also help cut down on the problem by cleaning and inspecting your dogs ears after each hunt or time afield. Dirt, grass seeds, moisture, ect get in there and it is the perfect place for breeding bacteria (warm and moist). An ounce of prevention can be worth a pound of cure. Hope this helps.


----------



## Chad (Feb 14, 2000)

My wife's dog has an ear infection. The vet told us to keep trying a different type of dog for for a week, or so, at a time. We finally ended up using a lamb and rice food. Anyways, it is an allergic reraction to the food that causes his ear problems. Try switching his food. Chad.


----------

